# Trip From Vegas To Stateline



## gannab (Mar 17, 2007)

we have a free day trip to stateline when we are in vegas and wondered if anyone had gone there....what is there and is it worth a day trip?  thanks so much....judy & will from CT


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2007)

Primm, as Stateline is now called, is just about 35 to 45 minutes from the south end of the strip.  It's a very easy trip, and does not need to be a day trip, just go for a couple of hours if you are interested.

There are three casino's and an outlet mall, and two gas stations.  

On the way there you will see Jean, which is two casinos across the interstate from each other.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 17, 2007)

There is also a Stateline near Lake Tahoe as well as a Stateline Casino in Wendover, Nevada.  Perhaps it would help if we knew which "stateline" you're referring to.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> There is also a Stateline near Lake Tahoe as well as a Stateline Casino in Wendover, Nevada.  Perhaps it would help if we knew which "stateline" you're referring to.



Yup, you are right, I assume though that since they are in Vegas, they mean Primm (guess that's one of the reasons they changed the name from Stateline  )

But if they are planning to visit the other two, it will be a very very very long day trip!


----------



## gannab (Mar 17, 2007)

*stateline*

thanks to all of you...am not sure which one it is as they just stated stateline all day trip but am sure we will enjoy it whereever it is.....Judy


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2007)

gannab said:


> thanks to all of you...am not sure which one it is as they just stated stateline all day trip but am sure we will enjoy it whereever it is.....Judy




I am sure it's Primm, the home of Primmadona, Whiskey Pete's and Buffalo Bills Casinos....and the outlet malls....

Are you taking a bus trip out there?  I am not sure you would want to spend a whole day there.


----------



## labguides (Mar 17, 2007)

Spending an entire day at Stateline (Primm/Jean) has no appeal to me. They do have 99cent shrimp cocktail which I pick up on my way back/forth between Vegas and CA.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 18, 2007)

Primm and Jean are not the same place.  Jean is 12 miles into Vegas.  Primm is at the stateline.

What can you do at Primm?

There are three casinos, as mentioned previously
There's the Desperado, a renown rollercoaster
There are "Premium" Outlets
There is a tram to ride over the freeway from one resort to the others
You can spend some time at lunch...
If the MegaMillions is high, you can walk over the state line from the end of the outlets and purchase tickets from the convenience store.
That's about it...Oh, I forgot, there is a nice golf course at the Primm Valley Resort.

Fern


----------



## kapish (Mar 18, 2007)

*One more tidbit about Primm ...*

... Also.. the bullet-riddled car of Boony and Clyde can be seen at the Primm Valley resort!  link


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 18, 2007)

Outet Stores - Not eough to make a day of it, three Casinos, Same Same

The longest I have ever spent there is the time it takes the Barista to make my Starbucks drink.

It's a One Day turn around bus destination from SoCal, with the Casinos offering enough spiffs to the tour operators to stop 40 miles short of Vegas, can't imagine going there from Vegas, where everything at Primm is available at 10 x the scale


----------



## gannab (Mar 19, 2007)

*stateline trip*

after reading and appreciating the help you have all provided, think we will pass on this trip and since it is free, no big deal.  so glad I asked you all and sure do appreciate all the help.  Judy


----------



## ricoba (Mar 19, 2007)

gannab said:


> since it is free, no big deal.  so glad I asked you all and sure do appreciate all the help.  Judy



If you are offered the free bus trip, (usually with a free buffet) to Laughlin, you may want to consider that one.  

It's a bigger than Primm, sits along the Colorado River and you get to see the Hoover Dam on the way there.

But if this trip is in the summer or late spring, maybe pass, Laughlin can hit 120 degree's pretty easily that time of year.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 20, 2007)

We have taken the Laughlin free bus tour twice. More than one of the tour companies offers it. Whether you will see Hoover dam or not depends on the route the tour bus takes. Ours did not pass Hoover dam. It went straight down 95. I believe that they generally do not take the Hoover Dam route because it is longer. Personally, I would NOT take either the Primm nor the Laughlin bus tours even if they paid me. It is really a boring trip and all you are going to see are more casinos without the glitz and glamor of Las Vegas. We went to Laughlin to visit friends and cash in a few hundred dollars worth of points at the Flamingo.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Primm*

The outlet mall has one of the few Tommy Bahama outlets in North America and an William Sonoma.

Terrible Herbt has jsut purchased the casinos from MGM so they may change.

We stopped in Jean at the Gold Strike for a fantastic $9.99 steak and lobster meal (wich I think is now $23.99) a couple of years ago.  It is closing soon so the stop is for the Nevada Landing accross the road.

It is a lovely desert drive an well worth the trip.

Dan


----------

